# Hay storage....for rabbits!



## Widgeon (9 October 2018)

I'm looking for a watertight outdoor container to store a bale of hay for my two rabbits. At Â£3.50 per bag (and they are chomping through it at the moment as it's fresh and clearly tasty), buying it from The Range is an expensive way to feed them!

I buy their shavings for bedding by the large (horse sized) bag from the local feedstore, and that sits on its end in the shed. However I haven't got space for a bale of hay, and I wouldn't want that in the shed anyway as it's not as dry as I'd like.

I was thinking one of those plastic patio furniture storage type things, or a large wheely bin - but can anyone recommend any particular make? I can tuck it into the corner behind the house, out of the worst of the wind and rain.

What do you all use? Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 October 2018)

How about a recycling bin if you have a spare? I know all areas are different but we have rectangular boxes with lids which seem water tight for glass and paper.


----------



## Widgeon (9 October 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			How about a recycling bin if you have a spare? I know all areas are different but we have rectangular boxes with lids which seem water tight for glass and paper.
		
Click to expand...

That would work well for a few sections but I could do with something that I can drop a whole bale into! Worth a thought though....maybe I'll pop out first thing tomorrow after the council lorry's been and swipe all the recycling bins that haven't been taken back in pronto...a whole stack of them would do the job


----------



## ester (9 October 2018)

I'd probably go for an outdoors trunk so it's horizontal rather than vertical as getting to the last bits in the bottom of the bin would be problematic. 
I keep mine in a shires hay bag on it's end but squeeze it into the shed.


----------



## Widgeon (9 October 2018)

ester said:



			I'd probably go for an outdoors trunk so it's horizontal rather than vertical as getting to the last bits in the bottom of the bin would be problematic.
I keep mine in a shires hay bag on it's end but squeeze it into the shed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is very true, getting to the last bits would be undignified at best, downright hazardous at worst....

Just had a look at the Shires website and I didn't realise that a "bale tidy" was a thing....if I could get one of those I probably could squeeze it into the shed. Might investigate that, thank you.


----------



## ester (9 October 2018)

It is quite oversized so easy to put in and just has a draw string closing but is very robust and cheap, wish I'd had one a while ago when I had more space (garage) as it would have kept it tidier!


----------

